# Chicken Toys



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

I want to get/make some toys for my girls. Anyone know of toys to buy for them? Or toys they like to play with?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Chickens don't need toys... You could hang a corn on the cob though.


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

I know they don't "need" them but I want to give them fun things to do! My dog has tons of toys my parrots have tons of toys and so do us humans so my chickens should have toys also! I want to give them the best I can!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My chickens love corn on the cob !


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

... I was told by the person at ace (Rodney) and my own family that chickens will get more anger out of toys than mental stimulation. I think there was a post somewhere here saying they get more fun out of catching and eating than with toys. Just my knowledge, may or may not be useful....
Of course they're optional though...


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My chicks seem bored at times so I've wondered about toys at times too. I know they like the mirror I put in their brooder and I also put in some perches that were branches that fell out of the trees. They are actually using them quite a bit.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Toys can cause fighting in the flock if there is only one fun toy. I would recommend that if you decide to give them toys, to have plenty of them so that they don't fight over who gets to play with it. I was looking up "chicken toys" on google and there aren't many things you could do, but one that I think a good idea is to take a plastic easter egg and put holes in it and fill it with seeds so that the chickens can roll it around to try and get the seed treats to come out. Obviously, you will want to be sure that the holes are a good size to allow seeds to fall out. You can also hang a cabbage head on a string and let them at that. It's good entertainment because they have to work at it to get a piece of cabbage. Another thing you can do, if you don't already do this, is use their daily feed and scatter it on the ground of the chicken run so that the chickens can search and scratch around for it. I don't like feeders, so I already do this a few times a day.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

This is a toy I bought at my Tractor Supply for about $5. I showed it to them once and they took over from there. They love it and beg to play with it. Pulls apart so you can fill it with seed treats. As they roll it around, treats fall out.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How cute! I love the gray one and little one! Cute girls!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Cute 7!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks. The banty is such a funny little sass. The gray one is australorp/white leghorn mix. She helped me weed earlier this afternoon. Well, okay so she was actually after the goodies I dug up ...


----------

